# Landscaping and irrigation



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

My new place came with a bit of a sand dune ;-)

So we need to setup some irrigation and landscaping...can anyone recommend someone that is not horrendously expensive?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Absolutely!

Contact Andy Boylan of Cre8tive. 050 632 8834


Great guy & offers a good service at a competitive price.

-


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome thanks !


----------

